# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Përse e vizitoni forumin shqiptar?

## Albo

Sondazhi kesaj here ka nje karakter informues si per stafin e forumit edhe per gjithe anetaret dhe vizitoret e tij. Pyetja qe do tu shtrojme kesaj here eshte e thjeshte dhe direkte:

*Perse e vizitoni forumin shqiptar?*

Me poshte do tu rendisim nje liste mundesisht nga ku ju mund te zgjidhni nje, por me pare do te doja tu shpjegoja qellimin e dyfishte te ketij sondazhi. Nje sondazh i tille na vjen ne ndihme ne si staf i forumit per tu njohur me interesin e anetareve tane dhe si ky interes ndahet ne perqindje. Gjithashtu sondazhi u vjen ne ndihme te gjithe anetareve te forumit, per te krijuar nje ide me ide me objektive, jashte trysnise subjektive, se perse anetaret e ketij forumi e vizitojne forumin. Shume nga anetaret tane kane krijuar steriotipe ne mendjet e tyre qe i bejne te mendojne se shumica e anetareve e shohin forumin sic e shohin ata dhe ky sondazh ka per ti hedhur poshte apo vertetuar keto steriotipe.

Te gjithe anetaret jane te lutur te marrin pjese ne sondazh duke hedhur voten e tyre dhe ne te njejten kohe, mund te lini edhe nje koment te thjeshte se perse ju e vizitoni forumin.

Stafi i forumit

----------


## Veshtrusja

> *Perse e vizitoni forumin shqiptar?*


Sepse: 

Me pelqen te mesoj gjera te reja
Me pelqen te hedh mendimet e mia
Me pelqen te debatoj idete
Me pelqen te lexoj
Futem se ka shqiptare

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Do ishte me mire te votonim me shume se nje, ja arsyet e mia:

Qe te Vras kohen
Per gallate dhe per tu tallur
Me pelqen te hedh mendimet e mia
Futem se ka shqiptare

----------


## Di68

Do te ishte mire te ishin me shume mundesi per t'u zgjedhur ne anketim.  

Arsyet e mia:

Me pelqen te mesoj gjera te reja.
Futem se ka shqiptare por jo "Futem vetem pse ka shqiptare".
Qe te vras kohen.

----------


## leci

Me pelqen te shikoj reagimin e personave kur debatojne.
me pelqen se eshte ne shqip
me pelqen sepse kam lexuar tema dhe "njohur" persona interesante

----------


## macia_blu

ne fakt une  votova  per te paren, pasi ajo perse hyj ne kete forum , eshte se eshte me i miri, me o ploti, dritaria nga me  duket  se e shikon  qiellin  ne te gjitha skajet.
Pra se eshte me i miri i deritanishem... dhe me i plotesuari e me i gjeri.

----------


## Larsus

te shikoj albumin e kuqalashes loool

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Me pelqen te shikoj reagimin e personave kur debatojne.---leci


lol E bukur kjo.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## leci

U ndjeve e thirrur ne teme mike?
ah harrova..
Nganjehere futem per te lexuar qyfyre

----------


## pyetesi

Deshiroj te marr informacion dhe te di se cfare mendojne pjesa e shqipfolesve tek te cilet interneti ze nje vend te madh.

----------


## Reiart

Me pelqen te mesoj gjera te reja
Me pelqen te debatoj idete
Por votova per, tjeter, sepse duke qene 100% shqiptar, duke patur pjesen me te madhe te anetareve jashte Shqiperise dhe duke qene i plote ne ide, tema dhe opsione me ben te harroj stresin dhe lodhjen e nje dite pune apo te nje pjese jete te shkuar ..... jo dhe aq mire.

----------


## MtrX

une zgjodha variantin Tjeter, sepse te tjerat jane perjashtuese.
Une vizitoj forumin per te lexuar shqip, jam perzgjedhes ne ato cfare lexoj, se ka dhe anglisht ose gjuhe te tjera. Vij per te rigjetur mendimet e goditura te atyre qe ua vleresoj idete qe shkruajne po ketu, pra sepse eshte piketakimi yne pa kufij ore, vendi, apo cdo lloj pengese tjeter te botes reale. Vij se ka njerez te lezetshem dhe me humor te goditur, sepse eshte gjuha ne te cilen me pelqejne me shume shprehjet, batutat, theniet popullore, barcaletat. vij se mesoj per rrenjet e mia. etj etj etj, qe tani dhe po mundohem t'i shkruaj po nuk po ia gjej mire fundin fjalive, keshtu qe po e mbyll, se bej shaka... mos kujtoni se jam i pire...
vij edhe per te bere shaka...
e fundit vij se po u futa ne forum, patjeter qe me vijne idera origjinale per te bere maska/avantare te reja, edhe kjo gje me lidh disi  :buzeqeshje: 

ps. vij se ka dhe nga ata qe mbajne nofka qe te mbarohesh se qeshuri, psh tani sapo lexova qe kishte postuar SFURKU ne forum

----------


## Reina

Me pelqen te mesoj gjera te reja.
Me pelqen te krijoj shoqeri te reja.
Me pelqen te hedh mendimet e mia.
Me pelqen te debatoj idete.
Me pelqen te lexoj.
Futem se ka shqiptare.

----------


## Aragorn I

Orintohem andej nga dua te vete ne interaksion me kopene!

----------


## Shiu

- Me pelqen te mesoj gjera te reja 
Ndoshta, por zakonisht mesoj gjera qe s'me nevojiten.

- Me pelqen te hedh mendimet e mia 
Aty-ketu. Nuk insistoj.

- Me pelqen te debatoj idete 
Nuk me duket aq eksituese.

- Me pelqen te bej propagande 
Kurre.

- Me pelqen te reklamoj 
Asnjehere.

- Qe te vras kohen kot 
Kam edhe menyra te tjera me kreative.

- Per gallate e per tu tallur 
Rralle ndonjehere edhe ate vetem me njerezit qe nuk me keqkuptojne.

- Me pelqen vetem te lexoj 
Jo edhe aq, nuk arrij t'i lexoj as ato qe me jane te domosdoshme.

- Futem vetem se ka shqiptare 
Jo. Kam mjaft shqiptare rreth vetes, bile disa me teprojne.

- Dua te krijoj shoqeri te re 
Nuk di sa eshte e mundshme per shkak te shperndarjes se gjere gjeografike. Pastaj, miqesia virtuele mund te jete mashtruese.

- As vete nuk e di pse futem 
Ndoshta kjo eshte me afer pergjegjies.

- Tjeter 
S'ka tjeter.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vana

Pergjigjet e mia jan multi: 
Me pelqen te informohen per te rejat ne shqiperi, me pelqen te replikoj pergjigjet e mia, per te vrare kohen, dhe sepse ka shqiptar!

----------


## DaNgErOuS

futem sepse mesoj gjera te reja dhe per gallata

danger

----------


## armandovranari

Forumishqiptar eshte faqja me e kendshme e interentit per mua. 

E para sepse ka nje staf drejtues shume te pergatitur, e dyta sepse eshte forumi me pjesemarrje me te madhe te shqiptareve ne internet, e treta sepse te jepet mundesia per te shkembyer informacione, ide me nivel te larte dhe krijon nje miqesi te qendrueshme.
Fakti qe ne forum marrin pjese aktivisht dhe intelektuale te njohur shqiptare si psh. Agim Doci por edhe te huaj si psh Suedezi qe e flet shqipen ne menyre perfekte, Ullmar Qvick e ben akoma me interesant kete komunitet.
Per shqiptaret ne emigrim sidomos, sic jam dhe une, eshte nje mundesi fantastike per te qene ne korrent te ngjarjeve ne Shqiperi dhe per te mos u shkeputur nga rrjedha e jetes shqiptare.
Pershendetje te gjitheve!

----------


## Manulaki

> _Postuar më parë nga Ana18_ 
> *Do ishte me mire te votonim me shume se nje, ja arsyet e mia:
> 
> Qe te Vras kohen
> Per gallate dhe per tu tallur
> Me pelqen te hedh mendimet e mia
> Futem se ka shqiptare*


keto edhe
me pelqen te mesoj gjera te reja,
te debatoj idete, 
me pelqen te lexoj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

ne fillim kur mesova mbi te para dhe direkt pas rregjistrimit hyja me teper per te mesuar gjera te reja,kryesisht mbi zhvillimet ne shqiperi( shume evenimente i kam lex.ktu per here te pare)e per te kaluar kohen,me pelqente shume ajo pjesa e humorit..
pastaj me kalimin e kohes ndryshuan dhe interesat :buzeqeshje: 
per te hedhur mendimet e mia,pse jo dhe per te kundershtuar pak e bere gallate..si dhe per miqte emi..(ato te vjetrit :buzeqeshje: per te rinj spara kerkoj!)

----------

